# Regulador de intensidad



## JAVIER B (Oct 22, 2006)

ola. queria saber si es posible controlar un regulador de intensidad para lamparas de 220 v desde el ordenador y programarlo para que funcione automaticamente.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 22, 2006)

Aqui tienes muititud de circuitos
http://www.epanorama.net/links/lights.html#dimmer

Lo mas facil es utilizar el puerto paralelo y con resistencia tipo R2R hacer un DAC y mediante un optoacoplador enlazar con un dimmer que permita controlar la luz con tension DC.


----------

